# Macario Going Pro



## dk_b (Jan 8, 2021)

No surprise to read this news, especially because she already has her degree.

Next chapter awaits!


----------



## Dubs (Jan 8, 2021)

dk_b said:


> No surprise to read this news, especially because she already has her degree.
> 
> Next chapter awaits!


Question is where exactly?  I'm guessing she'll go to Europe for maximum cash no?


----------



## dk_b (Jan 8, 2021)

Dubs said:


> Question is where exactly?  I'm guessing she'll go to Europe for maximum cash no?


That seems to be the scuttlebutt from folks I follow who know way more than I do.


----------



## MacDre (Jan 8, 2021)

Dubs said:


> Question is where exactly?  I'm guessing she'll go to Europe for maximum cash no?


Can she go to Europe yet?  I thought she had to be in the USA 5 consecutive years after 18 to be eligible for the USWNT?  If she goes to Europe for example, wouldn’t that reset the 5 year clock?


----------



## outside! (Jan 8, 2021)

Good for her! I can't wait to see her play again.


----------



## dk_b (Jan 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Can she go to Europe yet?  I thought she had to be in the USA 5 consecutive years after 18 to be eligible for the USWNT?  If she goes to Europe for example, wouldn’t that reset the 5 year clock?


she has her us citizenship. Playing in Europe should not change that nor her eligibility to play with the USWNT


----------



## outside! (Jan 8, 2021)

Dubs said:


> Question is where exactly?  I'm guessing she'll go to Europe for maximum cash no?


Which team pays the most, OL?


----------



## warrior49 (Jan 8, 2021)

I hear the same scuttlebutt on Macario. Going to Europe. If that's the case, I'd think it's a huge blow to the NWSL.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 8, 2021)

So she got her degree in 3 years?  If that’s true, great job for her!  
If she’s going pro without the Stanford degree, too bad.  She’s a once in a generation talent and must have a lucrative endorsement deal in hand.
Wish her well. She’s awesome and hope she stays in the US, but Europe certainly has its draw.


----------



## dk_b (Jan 8, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> So she got her degree in 3 years?  If that’s true, great job for her!
> If she’s going pro without the Stanford degree, too bad.  She’s a once in a generation talent and must have a lucrative endorsement deal in hand.
> Wish her well. She’s awesome and hope she stays in the US, but Europe certainly has its draw.


One article I read says she finished in 3 yrs, 1 quarter (last quarter). She’s ready to take on the world.


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 9, 2021)

dk_b said:


> One article I read says she finished in 3 yrs, 1 quarter (last quarter). She’s ready to take on the world.


That is awesome.  Exceptional woman.  Degree from Stanford AND top footballer...  THAT is the dream


----------



## Dubs (Jan 11, 2021)

outside! said:


> Which team pays the most, OL?


I have no idea who pays the most.  From what I've seen the teams that have the most to give contract wise are in Europe.  I know Sam Kerr is making 400K+ per season at Chelsea.


----------



## VegasParent (Jan 11, 2021)

Dubs said:


> I have no idea who pays the most.  From what I've seen the teams that have the most to give contract wise are in Europe.  I know Sam Kerr is making 400K+ per season at Chelsea.


Looks like she has some good options.









						Sources: Lyon lead the race for USWNT's Macario
					

Lyon lead the race for USWNT prospect and former Stanford midfielder Catarina Macario, sources have told ESPN.




					www.espn.com


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jan 12, 2021)

Catarina Macario just signed with OL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349024089206366212


----------



## MacDre (Jan 12, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> Catarina Macario just signed with OL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349024089206366212


I think the best of Macario is yet to come.  For me, Lyon is one of the worst cities that I have ever visited; maybe similar to Fresno, CA.  So, she’ll have nothing but time to work on her game.  Good for her!


----------

